# Need Custom Graphics Printed on Bandanas



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. I'm in California but I don't care where the printer is located. I'm looking for a company that will print custom graphics on bandanas. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

BandanaMan - Your #1 Source for Bandannas. Custom Screen Printing, Blanks, Prints, Designer, Organics

Bandanas | Screen Gems Silk Screening Company

Custom Bandanas & Facemasks With Your Logo | Hoo Rag


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I checked into the first 2 but never heard about the Hoo Rag. It looks pretty cool. I'm going to check it out. Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------

